
An Infinite Number of Mathematicians Enter a Bar - endorphone
https://dennisforbes.ca/index.php/2017/04/11/floating-point-numbers-an-infinite-number-of-mathematicians-enter-a-bar/
======
nathanaldensr
This was a great article about floating point numbers. I was already somewhat
aware of how they are represented in memory, but the website's cool tool that
allows playing with the bits while reading the article made it much clearer.

